# 686 or 686 plus?



## saxmanchop (Apr 12, 2008)

Gentlemen,

I can't decide if the extra round is worth an extra 80.00 or not. Here's the situation. I found a local appointment only dealer who will sell me a new 686 six rounder for a little over 600.00. The best deal I can find, including the internet, comes to around 690.00 including transfer fees. I'm trying to decide if it's worth the extra money. I know there's no right answer, but I'm just looking for some thoughts from the more experienced out there. Any feedback will be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks,
Phil


----------



## Mosquito (Mar 11, 2008)

That sounds like a pretty decent deal for the 6 rounder. I would prefer the 7, but with the price the 6 shooter is at, I'd say go for the 6 shooter.


----------



## jpruett79 (Sep 23, 2006)

If you want the 686plus. Get the 686plus. If you settle just to save 80 bucks what happens when 4 months from now you still wish you had spend the extra money.

Get the one you want. Or get both.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

I have the 7 holer. Got's to have the 7th hole. Just MHO.

Look at it this way: If the 6 shot is $600, that's $100 per hole. So if you can get the Plus for another $80, you're saving $20 on the extra shot. :mrgreen:

Don't know for sure the resale values, but I have to believe the 686+ will be worth $80 more when/if you should sell or trade it. And hey, it's worth $80 just in the cool factor.

BTW, speed loaders are available for the Plus, I've got one.

BTW #2: Great gun, your great granchild will get a lifetime of enjoyment out of it when your child passes it on to him. :smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If you are going to use this one for home defense then more is always better IMHO.:smt033


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

If you can afford the exta $80.00 then spend it. More is better. It carries the same and shoots the same(the 7 shot is actually a bit faster).


----------



## saxmanchop (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks Guys,

I really appreciate the advice, thoughts, opinions, etc. I think going with the 7 rounder is winning. Also, a friend of mine just pointed out that if I was in a gun fight, (heaven forbid) and the perp was counting my rounds, he would think I was out, :mrgreen: not realizing I still have one to go!! I never thought of that one. Any other thoughts will be appreciated.

Phil


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

saxmanchop said:


> Thanks Guys,
> 
> I really appreciate the advice, thoughts, opinions, etc. I think going with the 7 rounder is winning. Also, a friend of mine just pointed out that if I was in a gun fight, (heaven forbid) and the perp was counting my rounds, he would think I was out, :mrgreen: not realizing I still have one to go!! I never thought of that one. Any other thoughts will be appreciated.
> 
> Phil


Who's your friend, Dirty Harry? Do you feel lucky, punk? Well, do you? :anim_lol:


----------



## texagun (May 5, 2007)

If you can't get the job done with 6, I doubt if 7 will make a big difference.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

texagun said:


> If you can't get the job done with 6, I doubt if 7 will make a big difference.


Maybe, but a whole nother round of power... that sounds pretty inviting to me.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

I really wanted that 7th round. I wanted it so much that I sold a revolver that I really liked in order to buy the 686+. 

That 7th round caused several issues. First, the HKS loaders were the only loaders available, and I don't like those loaders. Second, when I put in a Wolff mainspring to make the trigger better, I got light strikes with every ammo that I tried. 

I ended up trading it away for something else.


----------

